# High End Notebook



## alexorg (17. September 2003)

Hallo,

also ichbin auf der suche nach nem SEHR GUTEN Notebook.
Nun bin ich auf Alienware und VoodooPC  gestoßen, hab mir allerdings sagen lassen, das Mobile CPU´sweniger Abwärme prodozieren und auch der Akku länger hält (ist ja auch logisch). Es sollte sich auch gut zum zocken eignen. Preis ist relativ egal. Wisst ihr was gut ist und könnt mir Links geben (auch von günstigen Händlern) BITTE KEIN EBAY 

Gruß,

Alex


----------



## alexorg (18. September 2003)

Will mir wirklich niemand antworten?


----------



## Jan Seifert (18. September 2003)

Ich geh mal so an die Sache:
Wenn ich in deiner Situation wäre, und wie gesagt, Geld ziemlich egal wäre, würde
ich mir das *Toshiba Satellite 5200-902 *

Warum?
Weil es alles das erfüllt, was du dir wünscht.
Hier der Link zu Toshiba (auch Infos) 

MfG


----------



## alexorg (18. September 2003)

Danke! Kennst du noch eins - nur so zum Vergleich.

Ps: Hast du mal in Braunschweig gewohnt?


----------



## w_anja (27. September 2003)

toshiba würde ich auch empfehlen. oder aber auch IBM.


----------

